# Does Anybody on this forum think that antidepressants usage caused/triggered their IBS ?



## Kenny (Jan 28, 2020)

My IBS-D started one month after I was prescribed Prozac/Fluoxetine to treat my OCD. No IBS prior. Anybody else have the same experience ?


----------



## mlarosa84 (Jun 24, 2016)

Kenny said:


> My IBS-D started one month after I was prescribed Prozac/Fluoxetine to treat my OCD. No IBS prior. Anybody else have the same experience ?


This sounds like a normal reaction to the medication as your body is getting used to it. I wouldn’t worry so much!


----------

